# Took a swim today :)



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Still working on conditioning Luka to things on the trail, trotting out on loose rein, one rein stops, etc. Today we decided to swim...he's never done it so...I sure wasn't going to find out on an endurance ride how he felt about it 

He was awesome even after his first little panic when the ground left out from under him, then he also had a little time getting out the way I DID NOT want him to...got stuck in the mud and was left scrambling up and out...we headed back in so that he'd end on a good note and calm and he did so fairly willingly. 

We've also been working on getting used to riders coming up from the rear and passing...we'll have to work on it some more, lol.

I did enjoy long trotting with my friend while her QH cantered to keep up


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

He's like "mama, why you do this to me?!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Faustinblack said:


> He's like "mama, why you do this to me?!"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You should have heard his snort when the ground disappeared....I just laughed! Next time for fun, we'll go bareback. I just wanted him understand going in with tack and not freak out.


----------



## RedDunn1324 (Dec 3, 2012)

I wish my mare would swim!! Once she gets to where she can't touch she just turns around no matter what I do to try to stop her!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't know why, but this looks SCARY to me LOL


----------



## RedDunn1324 (Dec 3, 2012)

It's actually a ton of fun you just hold on tight and let the horse do the work! Some people say they're worried about getting their legs kicked but I've never come close.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

What fun!!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

That sounds fun! When my mom was a teenager she and her friends would hold on to the tails of their horses.. lol.. dont know how good of an idea that is.. but anyways.. When she was walking into the water.. her horse would paw and suddenly lay down 0.0... not safe.... Ive also heard of some horses.. not being able to swim.. which scares me haha.. but ive never gone swimming with my horses before!


----------

